# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Chemo = Lebensverlängerung

## kvkalle

Hallo liebes Forum !

Es stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich mich einer unmittelbar bevorstehenden Chemo-Therapie aussetzen soll oder nicht. Was erreiche ich damit ? Eine kurzfristige Lebensverländerung von vielleicht ein paar Monaten und auf der anderen Seite enorme Nebenwirkungen die erneut die Lebensqualität wesentlich einschränken ! Ich würde gerne Eure ansichten Meinungen hierzu hören ..

mfg

----------


## DieterV

> Hallo liebes Forum !
> 
> Es stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich mich einer unmittelbar bevorstehenden Chemo-Therapie aussetzen soll oder nicht. Was erreiche ich damit ? Eine kurzfristige Lebensverländerung von vielleicht ein paar Monaten und auf der anderen Seite enorme Nebenwirkungen die erneut die Lebensqualität wesentlich einschränken ! Ich würde gerne Eure ansichten Meinungen hierzu hören ..
> 
> mfg


Hallo Kalle,
du bist im Raum Garmisch zuhause?

dann kann ich dir einen guten Arzt empfehlen in Bad Reichenhall (behandelt allerdings seit einiger zeit nur noch privat) Es ist Dr. Eichhorn, tel 08651-4771.
Am besten auch einen guten Onkologen aufsuchen, der evtl. bereit ist, mit Dr. Eichhorn zusammen zu arbeiten...

Dr. Eichhorn kennt relativ gut verträgliche niedrigdosierte Chemotherapien, die gut wirken und die nicht allzu große nebenwirkungen haben. 
Taxotere niedrigdosiert, wöchentlich angewandt plus Dexamethason ist heute Standard und für Kassen zugelassen.
Darüber hinaus gibt es erweiterte Kombinations-Chemos Taxotere +++ , die sind aber schwierig zu bekommen.

Lt. Dr. Strum, dem US-amerikanischen Onkologen, gehört eine Testosteronunterdrückung (LHRH) zu jeder Chemo dazu, da Testosteron die Angiogenese (blutversorgung der krebszellen) sehr deutlich fördert.

Lt. Leibowitz ist eine antiangiogene Behandlung ein wichtiges Ergänzngskonzept. Bei Leibowitz besteht das Therapiekonzept aus 3 Paketen:
- niedrigdosierte metronome Chemo mit Taxotere, Emzyt, Carboplatin und Decadron + einige Medikamente zur besseren Verträglichkeit. Carboplatin wird aber sehr streng abhängig von den Blutwerten dosiert bis runter zu Null, um das Blut nicht kaputt zu machen. Bei jeder Chemo ist eine sorgfältige Kontrolle vieler Blutwerte zwingend!
- Dreifache Hormonblockade mit LHRH + Ketokonazol + Proscar
- Antiangigener Coctail mit Thalidomid (max. 50mg/Tag), Zometa, Celebrex und Proscar

Es ist heute leichter, gute Infos zu Therapien zu bekommen als gute Ärzte zu finden, die sich mit Prostatakrebs im fortgeschrittenen Stadium auskennen...

Ich kann und darf dir keine Therapie empfehlen.
Ich rate dir aber: lasse dir vor Beginn der Behandlung dir das genaue Therapieprotokoll schriftlich geben.

viel Erfolg
Gruß
Dieter

----------


## Roland M

Hallo KvKalle,
die Antwort darauf kann dir keiner abnehmen die musst Du für Dich alleine entscheiden.Es wird Dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als in den sauren Apfel zu beissen.Ich habe jetzt auch mit Chemo-Therapie begonnen,meiner Meinung nach viel zu spät bei einem Gleason 5+4. Das es kein Zuckerschlecken ist habe ich schon nach der ersten Infusion gemerkt,aber ich hoffe ja das ich bei den 80% mit bei bin bei denen es anschlägt.
ich wünshe Dir eine gute Hand bei deiner entscheidung.
mit besten Grüssen Roland M.

----------


## Jürgen M.

Servus Kalle,
auf Deine Frage ob es lebensverlängernd wirkt gibt es vermutlich keine eindeutige Aussage denn es ist ja überhaupt nicht erwiesen ob die Therapie jetzt genau bei Dir wirkt. Nach allem was ich so gelesen habe spricht jeder anders drauf an. Man hört von Remissionen, vermutlich auch wieder zeitlich begrenzt. Die Datenlage ist wohl noch zu dünn um darüber Aufschluß zu geben. Was bleibt, ist es einfach mit einem kompetenten Arzt zusammen, wie Dieter schrieb, zu probieren und zu hoffen. Im besten Fall kannst Du damit die Krankheit aufhalten, um wiederum Zeit zu gewinnen. Vielleicht kommen ja bald neue Medikamente wie PROVENGE oder SATRAPLATIN, die kurz vor der Zulassung stehen. Tatsache ist wirklich dass jeder Betroffene auf eine Therapie anders reagiert. Mit etwas Glück mit einer positiven Wirkung. Es gibt nachweislich Leute die mit einer bestimmten Therapie bereits viele Jahre gewonnen haben. Ich schließe mich daher voll der Zielsetzung meines Arztes an: aus einer lebensbedrohlichen Situation eine langfristig kontrollierbare chronische Krankheit zu machen.

So long
Jürgen M.

----------


## Michael

hallo kvkalle,
ich habe jetzt 4 Zyklen Taxotere hinter mir und hatte bis jetzt keine bzw. harmlose Nebenwirkungen. Nachlesen kannst Du es unter dem Thema "Metastasenschmerzen". Egal wie Du dich entscheidest, lasse zunächst die möglichen Nebenwirkunge aus dem Spiel, sprich, mach es nicht davon abhängig. Notfalls kannst Du die Chemo immer noch abbrechen. Allgemein haben meine Vorschreiber schon genug Argumente für die Chemo dargebracht. Ich bin auch sicher, je jünger man ist, umso besser veträgt man auch jede Therapie und Du bist noch relativ jung.
Viel Glück
Michael

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Kalle

Meine Chemotherapie (Taxotere/Prednison, low-dose) habe ich im Juli 2006 mit PSA > 30 eingeleitet. Im. Oktober wurde der erste Zyklus mit PSA 0.58 abgeschlossen. 
Die dann eingeleitete Erhaltungstherapie mit low-dose HDK+Triamcinolon verlief bis dahin gut; PSA Ende Dezember bei 0.26.

Klar: Es besteht nie eine Garantie dafür, dass ein Medikament im Einzelfall wirkt oder wie gut es wirkt. Das heisst aber in meinen Augen nicht, dass man es nicht versuchen sollte. Sogar dann, wenn man davon ausgehen muss, dass die Therapie mit der Zeit die Wirkung verliert: Gewonnene Zeit hat man alldieweil, und dass in der gewonnenen Zeit neue Medikamente zugelassen werden könnten, das wurde Dir auch schon gesagt.

Alles Gute wünscht Dir

Jürg

----------


## WinfriedW

Dann schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an.

Der Unterschied zwischen Roland M und dir ist, dass du 20 Jahre jünger bist er. Du bist 51 und ich bin 53. 

Wenn du in ordentlicher körperlicher Verfassung bist, dann prophezeie ich dir, dass die Nebenwirkungen sehr erträglich sein werden. Die schwerwiegendste Nebenwirkung ist in meinem Falle, dass ich eine Menge Haare verloren habe. Die wachsen wieder.

Ob Taxotere niedrig dosiert wirklich geringere Nebenwirkungen hat, sei dahin gestellt. Ich bin mir diesbezüglich nicht ganz sicher. Ich mache das dreiwöchentlichen Protokoll mit 75mg/m² und komme mit den Nebenwirkungen gut zurecht, d.h. ich brauche keinerlei Medikamente um die Nebenwirkungen abzufedern, auch kein Dexamethason.




> ... Ich glaube wir haben gelernt, *dass alle drei Wochen besser ist als jede Woche.* In meinen Händen ist es zweifellos weniger toxisch. ...


WW

----------


## kvkalle

ich hatte heute abend ein längeres gespräch mit meinem urologen. er ist der meinung, dass eine chemo-therapie zum jetzigen zeitpunkt für mich nicht in frage kommt. solang sich der psa-wert nicht in richtung dreistelligen bereich bewegt und nachwievor anzeichen für ein ansprechen der hormontherapie vorhanden sind, wenn auch zwischenzeitlich eingeschränkt, kommt für ihn eine chemo überhaupt nicht in frage. außerdem stellt sich hier die frage,was kann mit der chemo letztendlich erreicht werden. er sprach hier von einer maximalen lebensverlängerung von 6 - 8 wochen. lohnt es sich unter diesen gesichtspunkten überhaupt eine chemo einzugehen insbesondere im hinblick auf die nicht unerheblichen nebenwirkungen und eingeschränkter lebensqualität. was sagen euch eigentlich eure ärzte.

mfg

----------


## WinfriedW

Dein Urologe ist *Pessimist*. Ich bin Optimist und habe deshalb den Onkologen gewechselt.

Wieviel Erfahrung hat dein Urologe mit Chemotherapie?

Ich mache übrigens morgen meinen 3. Zyklus Taxotere (bzw. insgesamt den 6. - siehe Profil).

Dass Taxotere dein Leben verlängert kann ich nicht versprechen, aber du bist 51 Jahre alt, du kannst unmöglich kampflos aufgeben! Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren!

Falls du es wünschst, können wir telefonieren. 

WW

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Kalle, 

in der Ärzte- Zeitung- online stand am 06.11.06 ein Bericht über eine Chemo- Therapie- Studie "Docetaxel mono oder Docetaxel kombi mit hochdosierten Calcitriol".
Wenn Du willst kannst Du den Bericht nachlesen.
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/docs/200.../prostatakrebs

Ich Wünsche Dir alles Gute, und die richtige Entscheidung. Michael A.

----------


## Michael

> Ich Wünsche Dir alles Gute, und die richtige Entscheidung. Michael A.


Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es überhaupt bei der Vielfalt von Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten die "richtige" gibt.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## DieterV

> ich hatte heute abend ein längeres gespräch mit meinem urologen. er ist der meinung, dass eine chemo-therapie zum jetzigen zeitpunkt für mich nicht in frage kommt. solang sich der psa-wert nicht in richtung dreistelligen bereich bewegt und nachwievor anzeichen für ein ansprechen der hormontherapie vorhanden sind, wenn auch zwischenzeitlich eingeschränkt, kommt für ihn eine chemo überhaupt nicht in frage. außerdem stellt sich hier die frage,was kann mit der chemo letztendlich erreicht werden. er sprach hier von einer maximalen lebensverlängerung von 6 - 8 wochen. lohnt es sich unter diesen gesichtspunkten überhaupt eine chemo einzugehen insbesondere im hinblick auf die nicht unerheblichen nebenwirkungen und eingeschränkter lebensqualität. was sagen euch eigentlich eure ärzte.
> 
> mfg


Hallo Kalle,
du solltest mal Kontaklt zu einem guten Onkologen aufnehmen.
Die Uros wollen meist nicht an eine chemo ran, das können auch nur die allerwenigsten!

Daher ist es möglicherweise auch eine Strategie des "Haltens von Patienten"
Es ist m.E. nicht zu vertreten, dass du wartest mit der Chemo, bis der PSA 3-stellig ist!
Je früher, desto kleiner ist noch der PK. Je kleiner der PK, desto besser sind die chancen für eine erfolgreiche therapie!
Wenn die Hormonblockade nicht mehr 
(voll) wirkt, muss - ergänzend zur Hormonblockade eine chemo her, um auch die hormonunabhängigen PK-Zellen zu bekämpfen!
Andernfalls werden die noch vorhandenen hormonabhängigen PK-zellen bekämpft und die viel gefährlicheren hormonunabhängigen PK-zellen können unbegrenzt - eher sogar begünstigt! - wachsen....

Ich würde mir mit den Infos, die ich habe, auf dieses Uro-"Strategie" nicht einlassen.

Du solltest in deinem Alter nicht soviel Angst haben vor den nebenwirkungen, sondern vielmehr einen guten Onkologen suchen, der sich mit solchen Chemotherapien beim PK auskennt!

Viele Grüße
dieter

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Kalle,

ob eine Chemotherapie sinnvoll ist oder nicht sollte man m. E. nicht davon abhängig machen, dass sich der PSA-Wert in Richtung dreistelliger Bereich bewegt.
Nimmt man den PSA-Wert als ein mögliches Kriterium, so ist ganz sicher dessen Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit/Verdoppelungszeit wichtiger als dessen Zweistelligkeit- oder Dreistelligkeit.

Ich hatte noch nie einen dreistelligen PSA-Wert, aber schon zwei Chemos mit Taxotere, durchaus mit gutem Erfolg insbesondere bezüglich der Knochenmetastasenstabilisierung/-rückbildung, aber auch bezüglich der PSA-Reduzierung. 
Behandelt wird nicht der PSA-Wert, sondern dessen Ursachen. Die Aggressivität des Krebses lässt sich nicht allein aus der Höhe des PSA-Wertes ablesen.

Jede Chemo-Therapie ist mit Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Diese fallen von Mann zu Mann unterschiedlich aus. Bei mir waren sie akzeptabel.
Die Nebenwirkungen der langfristigen Behandlung mit einem LHRG-Agonisten waren/sind bei mir erheblich gravierender, als die Nebenwirkungen der Chemotherapie. 

Alles Gute
 
Siegbert

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Kvalle

Ich zitiere aus meinem Bericht zu Chemotherapie
(http://www.prostatakrebse.de/), Texte:

 „Zwar machte meine Onkologin, … recht runde Augen, als ich ihre Frage, wo ich Schmerzen hätte, mit einem klaren „nirgends“ beantwortete und auf die weitere Frage, ob mir die möglichen Nebenwirkungen einer Chemo bekannt seien, mit einem ebenso klaren „ja“ reagierte. Sie akzeptierte aber meine Überlegungen für einen sofortigen Therapiebeginn: Vier Tage nach unserem ersten Gespräch bekam ich die erste Infusion. Und bei einem späteren Termin gab sie mir dann zu verstehen, es sei schade, dass ihr die Prostatakrebs-Patienten meist erst dann zugewiesen würden, wenn schon klinische Symptome vorhanden seien.“
Was Dir Dein Urologe empfohlen hat, das war vor einigen Jahren noch üblich; vielleicht sollte er sich von einem guten Onkologen aufdatieren lassen.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Andrea

Hallo,

mein Vater hat m. E. erst viel zu spät seine erste Chemo bekommen. Er hat bereits Lymphknotenmetastasen und nach der 7. Chemo (wöchentlich, Beginn des 2. Zykluses) geht es ihm ganz, ganz schlecht. Er liegt nur noch im Bett, kann kaum gehen, und hat Probleme Wasser zu lassen. Obwohl sein PSA Wert von 59 auf 13 zurückgegangen ist, lässt der AZ zu wünschen übrig.
Es sieht wirklich so aus, als wäre es bald vorbei. Ich sage das nicht gern, weiß Gott nicht, aber er hat so schrecklich abgebaut, dass es mir ganz eng ums Herz wird. Soll das eine Besserung der Lebensqualität sein? Wir werden jetzt die Chemo erst einmal abbrechen. Diese Woche kann man eh keine Chemo geben, weil sein HB-Wert auf 9,8 gesunken ist.

Es ist so verdammt ungerecht, dass Patienten von ihren Urologen von Onkologen, die wirklich etwas von Krebs verstehen, ferngehalten werden. Wenn mein Vater eher beim Onkologen gewesen wäre, dann wäre sicher vieles besser gelaufen. 

Versuch es mit der Chemo. Falls es nicht gut läuft, kannst du die Therapie jederzeit abbrechen. Es ist doch gut, schon vor einer Hormununabhängigkeit schon Chemo zu machen. Dann kann man, falls es gut gelaufen ist, später immer noch mit Hormonpräperaten arbeiten. Das macht doch Sinn. Besser früher als zu spät!!

Alles Gute.

Andrea

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Kalle. Ich studiere z.Zt. in den Foren und in einem Buch die Therapie des Brustkrebses bei Frauen und die Vorgehensweise der Ärzte an den spezialisierten Brustkrebszentren und bin überrascht, wieviel fortschrittlicher dort therapiert wird als bei uns. Vor der Therapie wird die Biologie des Krebses bestimmt, u.a. auch die Ansprechbarkeit auf Hormonbehandlung, und danach wird ein sog. multimodales Therapiekonzept festgelegt, das in vielen Fällen eine Chemotherapie noch vor Operation und Bestrahlung vorsieht. An Brustkrebs sterben zwar immer noch Frauen, aber immer weniger.  Bei Prostatakkrebs gibt es da viel aufzuholen, und ich bin geneigt zu sagen, dass es keine "austherapierten" Prostatakrebskranke gibt sondern nur "falsch therapierte". 
Deshalb schliesse ich mich auch den Empfehlungen in den vorigen Beiträgen an: Arzt wechseln, Chemotherapie besprechen.
Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## WinfriedW

> Er hat bereits Lymphknotenmetastasen und nach der 7. Chemo (wöchentlich, Beginn des 2. Zykluses) geht es ihm ganz, ganz schlecht. Er liegt nur noch im Bett, kann kaum gehen, und hat Probleme Wasser zu lassen. Obwohl sein PSA Wert von 59 auf 13 zurückgegangen ist, lässt der AZ zu wünschen übrig.


PSA Wert von 59 auf 13 nach sieben *niedrig dosierten* Taxotere-Gaben ist ein Toller Erfolg!

Was man aber wirklich wissen muss ist, dass Andeas Vater, wenn ich das richtig beobachtet habe, 81 Jahre alt ist. Das ist, lieber Kalle, mit unserer Situation rein gar nicht vergleichbar. Ich weiß nicht, wie's dir geht, aber von dem Gedanken, dass ich dieses biblische Alter jemals erreiche, habe ich mich schon lange verabschiedet. Ich kämpfe jetzt erst mal um die nächsten fünf Jahre, dann sehn wir weiter.

WW

----------


## HeikeM

[quote=WinfriedW;7275]PSA Wert von 59 auf 13 nach sieben *niedrig dosierten* Taxotere-Gaben ist ein Toller Erfolg!

Hallo Winfried,

perfekt! Weiter so! 

LG Heike

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Kalle,
Dein Problem der unklaren und unpräzisen Aussagen einiger Ärzte ist leider unser aller Problem.
Es gibt - je nach individueller Situation - eine Reihe von Optionen, die von kompetenten Ärzten nur interdisziplinär erarbeitet und koordiniert werden müßten. Die Realität ist leider erschreckend und deprimierend.
Eine von einigen Optionen ist die Ebene der Chemotherapie. Hier ist Docetaxel (Taxotere) eine wichtige Option. Sie kann und wird laut Standard-Therapie in 75 mg/m2 in dreiwöchentlichen Intervallen durchgeführt, und sie soll mit einem statistisch signifikanten Überlebensvorteil assoziiert sein. Ob ein früher Einsatz, wenn das PCa noch nicht androgenrefraktär und später hormonrefraktär ist, Vorteile bringt, kann vielleicht, darum bitte ich hier, von einigen Betroffenen beschrieben werden!? Ebenfalls ob die Höhe der Dosierung geringer sein sollte, also mit welchem Regime, wie die Ärzte sagen, kann wielleicht auch noch gesagt werden!? 
Übrigens hat KALLE in seinem Beitrag vom 18.01.07 "PROVENCE" erwähnt. Wer kann was darüber sagen?

Schaut bitte unter: www.uni-med.de nach dem neuen Buch von Prof. Axel Heidenreich: "Palliative Therapiestrategien beim Prostatakarzinom" von 2006!

Gruß Werner

----------


## RalfDm

> Übrigens hat KALLE in seinem Beitrag  vom 18.01.07 "PROVENCE" erwähnt. Wer kann was darüber sagen?


Hallo Werner,

das Medikament heißt "Provenge" und es gibt - wie kann es anders sein - im Forumextrakt unter "Medikamente" bereits eine Seite dazu, leider im wesentlichen bisher nur auf Englisch.

Ralf

----------


## WinfriedW

> [Hallo Winfried,
> 
> perfekt! Weiter so! 
> 
> LG Heike


Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, wir diskutieren hier nicht meinen PSA-Verlauf sondern den von Andreas Vater.

Weil Andrea das Profil nicht ausgefüllt hat, bin ich mir in der Zwischenzeit nicht mehr ganz so sicher, dass das so perfekt ist. Nach *diesem Beitrag* könnte man vermuten, dass ihr Vater erst seit Oktober letzten Jahres ein LHRH-Analogon hat. In sofern ist für mich bei genauerem Hinsehen völlig unklar, ob der PSA-Abfall von Taxotere herrührt.

Mit Kalles Situation ist dieser Fall jedenfalls nicht vergleichbar. Es sieht von hieraus so aus, als habe Andreas Vater neben den normalen Altersgebrechen Miktionsprobleme, Lymph-, Knochen- und Organmetastasen. Außerdem fehlt ihm eine Niere, vermutlich wg. einer früheren Krebserkrankung.

Ich habe mich hierzu *schon einmal geäußert*. In dieser Situation kann ein Zuviel an Therapie das Leben auch verkürzen. Solche Fälle gehen dann in die miserable Statistik ein, die Kalles Urologe im Kopf hat.

Ob im Falle von Andreas Vater die Chemotherapie wenigstens die Miktionsprobleme beseitigt, ist fraglich. Bei einem jüngeren Patienten würde man vermutlich operativ intervenieren.

Ich würde, nachdem ich mich selbst dazu entschieden habe, Kalle zur Chemo raten und zwar alsbald, bevor auch ihm Organmetastasen nachgewiesen wurden. Taxotre wird über die Leber abgebaut, das verträgt sich mit Lebermetastasen eher schlecht.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Übrigens hat KALLE in seinem Beitrag vom 18.01.07 "PROVENCE" erwähnt. Wer kann was darüber sagen?


PROVENCE ist nicht zugelassen. Es gibt in Deutschland auch keine Studie. Das wars dann auch - vergiss es !!

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... in der Ärzte- Zeitung- online stand am 06.11.06 ein Bericht über eine Chemo- Therapie- Studie "Docetaxel mono oder Docetaxel kombi mit hochdosierten Calcitriol".
> Wenn Du willst kannst Du den Bericht nachlesen.
> http://www.aerztezeitung.de/docs/200.../prostatakrebs


Ja schon, man muss aber wissen, dass es sich hierbei um eine Phase II Studie handelt und nicht um ein zugelassenes Protokoll. Ich hätte das vielleicht gemacht, dazu braucht's aber einen Onkologen, der mit macht. Den habe ich nicht gefunden. Darüber hinaus gibt es beim gemeinen Kassenpatienten Abrechnungsprobleme. Zumindest Calcitriol müsste wahrscheinlich privat bezahlt werden. Kalle ist Beamter und somit vermutlich privat versichert. Er könnte sich möglicherweise an Dr. F. E. wenden. Der macht offenbar alle möglichen Experimente, von denen andere Onkologen eher die Finger lassen. Für mich ist der Weg über Dr. F. E. verschlossen, denn ich kann hier nicht die Altersversorgung meiner Frau durch bringen. Ich habe mir erzählen lassen, dass Calcitriol in so hohen Dosen doch u. U. ganz erhebliche Nebenwirkungen hat, Bluthochdruck, Herzrütmusstörungen etc.

Roland M (71 Jahre) berichtet über erhebliche Nebenwirkungen von Taxotere. Hier räumt er ein, am Tag vor der Infusion 0,5mg Rocaltrol pro kg Körpergewicht einzunehmen:



> ... Vielleicht liegt es auch daran;ich nehme ein Tag vor der Infusion 0,5mg Rocaltrol pro Kg Körpergewicht( es ist eine private Studie).


An diesem Beispiel kann man sehen, wie schwer es ist, in diesem Forum die ganze Wahrheit zu erfahren. Es ist gut denkbar, dass Rolands Beschwerden gar nicht von Taxotere sondern von Rocaltrol herrühren. 0,5mg Calcitriol *pro Kg Körpergewicht* ist schon sehr heftig. Ich selber nehme täglich 1,5mg Calcitriol und manchmal darunter, weil ich den Eindruck habe, dass mir der Keatininwert hierdurch ansteigt. 

WW

----------


## jürgvw

So ganz sollte man Provenge nicht vergessen:

"*Provenge®*: Die therapeutische Prostatakrebsvakzine ist in den letzten Zügen der klinischen Entwicklung, dessen wichtigster Bestandteil das Prostata-spezifische Antigen (PSA) ist. Der Impfstoff könnte vor allem auch in früheren Stadien der Erkrankung zum Einsatz zu kommen.

Die individualisierte Provenge®-Therapie besteht aus gentechnisch hergestelltem PSA und patienteneigenen Immunzellen: Dabei werden dendritische Zellen aus dem Blut des Patienten isoliert und nach ihrer Kopplung mit rekombinantem PSA zurück in den Patienten transferiert. Die so aktivierten dendritischen Zellen aktivieren ihrerseits T-Zellen, welche die Tumorzellen, die das Antigen tragen, attackieren und zerstören sollen.

Nach Gabe von Provenge® konnte entweder ein Absinken der PSA-Konzentration oder aber die Verkleinerung des Tumors beobachtet werden. Der Überlebenszeitraum, der mit Provenge behandelten Patienten, konnte mehr als verdoppelt werden."

Quelle: MEDMIX online vom 18. Jänner 2007

Die Erfahrung zeigt: Was in den USA zugelassen wird, das kommt wenig später auch in Europa auf den Markt.

Jürg

----------


## WinfriedW

> So ganz sollte man Provenge nicht vergessen ...


Wir brauchen es ja auch nicht ganz zu vergessen, z. Zt. ist es aber weder in den USA noch in Europa zugelassen. Auch gibt es m. W. hierzulande keine Studie an die man sich anhängen könnte. In USA steht Provenge seit Jahren und vielleicht auch die nächsten Jahre kurz vor der Zulassung.

Mein Vorschlag wäre mal wieder, dass sich Werner Roesler und Kalle bis zur Zulassung einfrieren lassen. Schlechtestenfalls werden sie nie wieder aufgetaut.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Kalle,

habe, falls es dich interessiert, *hier* noch etwas zu Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen von Taxotere geschrieben. Natürlich macht jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Dort stehen meine.

WW

----------


## wernerp

Einen Gruß allen Betroffenen, besonders den Metastatikern.
Vier Monate hielt bei mir die Wirkung der Chemotherapie mit Taxotere an.
Vgl:  http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=764
 Ab Dezember steigt der PSA wieder. Es gibt unterschiedliche 
Meinungen wegen einer Weiterführung der Hormonblockade
 unter einer Chemotherapie.
Casodex war in jedem Fall kontraproduktiv, weil der Krebs taub war
 und mit Casodex der PSA vor der Chemo angestiegen ist.
Meine Beobachtungen und Erfahrungen während der Chemo habe ich, 
wie oben angezeigt, dargelegt und sie gleichen den Ausführungen von Jürg (Chemotherapie. Ein Erfahrungsbericht
 von Jürg. 1. Vorgeschichte. 1.1. Ausgangslage. Mitte September 2000 Diagnose Prostatakrebs mit PSA 206, ...
www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/Juerg_Chemotherapie.pdf ). 
Im übrigen ist eine Remission unter Taxotere selten. 
Mein Response war gut, aber  die Wirkung von kurzer Dauer.
 Auf jeden Fall ist eine gute gesundheitliche Verfassung und ein kleines Tumorvolumen  keine schlechte Ausgangslage.
Das ist auch so  beschrieben im Bericht von Guess, Brad W.--
Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs  "Wozu überhaupt?" Text Nr.30 in den KIPS - Seiten (www.prostatakrebse.de)
Der eine wird sagen, was soll das Jammern bei einem PSA von 0.85. Aber ich bin in die  PCa -therapie 11/02 mit einem  bPSA von 1,6 gegangen und hatte gleich danach sichtbare Metastasen.
Der Nachteil bei so geringen PSA-Werten ist das Versagen der bildgebenden Verfahren.
Morgen machen wir erstmal wieder eine Skelettscintigrafie. Die dreifach Blokade wird mit 
3x50mg/d Cyproteronacetat ab 1/07 fortgesetzt. Wir werden sehen, wie es weiter geht. Es  grüßt 
Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

http://www.med-netconsult.de/redakti...ebs_201106.pdf




> Wie lang ist die Lebensverlängerung durch Docetaxel? Welche Nebenwirkungen treten auf?
> Gibt es ein danach?





> Docetaxel wurde erst im Jahr 2005 zur Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms zugelassen, so dass eine genaue Angabe zur Lebensverlängerung der Patienten nur sehr schwierig zu treffen ist. In der Zulassungsstudie haben die Patienten, die Docetaxel erhalten haben, im Durchschnitt nur drei Monate länger gelebt. Allerdings haben viele Patienten, die Docetaxel in dieser Studie nicht bekommen haben, dieses Medikament nach dem Ausscheiden aus der Studie erhalten. In meiner eigenen Erfahrung *zeigen Patienten, die gut auf dieses Medikament ansprechen ein Ansprechen des Tumors über mehrere Jahre*. Zu den Nebenwirkungen ist zu sagen, dass man diese Chemotherapie als ambulante Therapie durchführen kann, was schon zeigt, dass dieses Medikament sehr gut vertragen wird. Trotzdem muss der Patient sehr engmaschig kontrolliert werden, insbesondere, was seine Blutwerte angeht, da es unter dem Medikament zu einem Abfall der weißen Blutkörperchen kommen kann, so dass der Patient infektanfällig wird. Was die Patienten sehr stark belästigt während der Therapie, ist zum einen der Haarausfall und zum anderen, dass sich die Fingernägel gelblich verändern und sehr brüchig werden können. Der Behandler wird vorwiegend auf Symptome der Nervenendigungen achten, was der Patient meistens als Kribbeln in den Fingerspitzen oder Zehen angibt, da dieses Medikament, wenn man es zu hoch dosiert, zu Nervenschädigungen führen kann. Wenn der Patient aber gut kontrolliert wird, handelt es sich im Großen und Ganzen um eine sehr verträgliche Therapie und *die Angst vor Nebenwirkungen sollte auf keinen Fall dazu führen, diese Therapie nicht durchzuführen*.


WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo wernerp,
vielen Dank für deine ehrliche (nicht blinde) Chemobeurteilung. Es ist für mich sehr interessant einen Chemiker im Boot zu haben.

Ich bin der Sprössling einer Chemikerfamilie, der missratene Nichtchemiker, und Chemo rein (gefällt mir immer wieder). 

Auch ich bin Metastatiker (gefällt mir auch gut) aber mehr ober-M. allerdings mit noch allem drinn unter einer sehr gut funktionierenden HB.

Dein Ausspruch über die Remission unter Taxotere und die Lebensverlängerung von 3 Monaten, ist sehr interessant, da werden viele innerlich aufschreien.

Hast du mit deinem sehr niedrigem bPSA CEA, CGA und NSE messen lassen und einen 2. Befund machen lassen, wie war der GS vom  OP Material? Die PSA Entwicklung nach OP ist für mich ungewöhnlich.

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sind lpkale Therapien ohne vorherige Kontrollen kontraproduktiv für eine nachfolgende HB. 

Alles gute für deine 3 HB

Hans

PS. Zitat von heute von Dr. Hennesser Arzt für Chemotherapie, für meinen Fall "., daß die Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel die Überlebenszeit durchschnittlich um 2 Monate verlängert" (es wird ja immer weniger).
Darauf pfeife ich, solange diese sich statistisch nicht verlängert und wirkliche Erfahrungen im Forum bekannt werden.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Hans

Auch wenn ein Arzt für Chemotherapie meint, die Chemo mit Taxotere verlängere die Überlebenszeit durchschnittlich um 2 Monate (Du selber bist grosszügiger und konzedierst drei Monate): Es würde sich lohnen, beim KISP (www.prostatakrebse.de) im Kapitel TEXTE den Artikel von Brad W. Guess "Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs - wozu überhaupt" zu studieren. Dort werden nämlich die zwei oder drei Monate mit überzeuigender Begründung gehörig relativiert.

Gruss

Jürg

PS: Meine eigene Erfahrung: Bei Beginn der Chemo im Juli 2006 PSA ~30; Mitte Oktober Abschluss des ersten Zyklus; Ende Dezember 0.26...

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jürg,

ohne dein Profil und deine PK-Entwicklung begutachten zu können, kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Ich spreche immer von einer Chemo für mich und meine Metastasenentwicklung.
In deinem zitierten Artikel steht: "Im Gegensatz wurde für Männer mit metastatischer Erkrankung bei der Kombination von Mitoxantron und CHB kein Überlebensvorteil festgestellt." Ich weiß nicht wie umfangreich eure Metastasen sind, vermutlich nicht so wie bei mir. Auch weiß ich nicht, wie die in der Studie sind, auch da glaube ich eher kleiner. Da sind wir evtl. wieder bei den 2 Monaten bei Taxotere, wenn überhaupt. Das ist es wovon ich immer spreche. Die Empfehlung für uns wirkliche Metastatiker eine Chemo zu machen ist unverantwortlich, wenn sie keine Schmerzen haben und die Metastasen ruhen. Das mag anders werden, wenn zusätzliche Medikamente zugelassen sind. Dann sprechen wir uns wieder. Auch Winfrieds einfache Taxoterechemo ist unzureichend ohne zusätzliche Medikamente lt. "Einführung" die du oben zitierst.

Gruß und einen langen Erfolg bei der Chemo.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Vier Monate hielt bei mir die Wirkung der Chemotherapie mit Taxotere an.
> Vgl: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=764
> Ab Dezember steigt der PSA wieder. ...


 Damit, dass das PSA irgendwann wieder steigt, war zu rechnen. Das wird bei mir nicht anders sein. Wenn's   z. B. in meinem Falle gelänge, die irre PSAVZ (13.06. bis 29.11.06 PSAVZ=26,2 Tage.) zu verlängern, dann wär's auch schon ein Teilerfolg.




> ... Es gibt unterschiedliche Meinungen wegen einer Weiterführung der Hormonblockade unter einer Chemotherapie. ...


Ja so ist das. Je mehr Ärzte du fragst, desto mehr Meinungen - dazwischen dann der Patient.




> ... Casodex war in jedem Fall kontraproduktiv, ...


Es ist nicht nur kontraproduktiv sondern *ziemlich riskant*.




> ... Meine Response war gut, aber die Wirkung von kurzer Dauer. ...


Spricht eigentlich etwas dagegen, die Chemotherapie irgendwann zu wiederholen?


WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Auch ich bin Metastatiker (gefällt mir auch gut) . ...


Ich bin auch Metastatiker, gefällt mir aber gar nicht!




> ... Auch Winfrieds einfache Taxoterechemo ist unzureichend ohne zusätzliche Medikamente lt. "Einführung" die du oben zitierst. ...


Wie meinst du das? Welche zusätzlichen Medikamente würdest du mir empfehlen? Zunächst ist aber festzuhalten, dass *Jürg*, den du in deinem obigen Beitrag ansprachst, nach deiner Definition bei ganz guten Erfolg auch nur eine "einfache Taxoterechemo" machte, wobei das nicht ganz stimmt, denn er erhielt weiterhin Eligard. Auch ich nehme begleitend weitere Medikamente: Profact, Avodart, Zometa, Calcitriol ...

Die Kombination mit Estramustin wurde hier früher häufiger propagiert. Sie ist ziemlich out, weil die einschlägigen Studien eher keinen Benefit zeigten.

Alle anderen *hier in Tabelle 1* genannten Medikamente sind bei PK ziemlich expereimentell. Da wird es sehr schwierig, einen Onkologen zu finden, der mit macht. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass die dort genannten Medikamente teilweise mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen behaftet sind und ein Benefit nicht wirklich erwiesen ist, lehnen es Onkologen häufig aus ethischen Gründen ab, diese außerhalb medizinischer Studien bei PK-Patienten einzusetzen. Studien gibt es keine und gesicherte Zahlen schon gar nicht. Hinzu kommt, dass kaum eine Krankenkasse freiwillig die Kosten, die leicht fünfstellige Eurobeträge ausmachen können, übernehmen wird.

Interessant finde ich übrigens, dass in dem Aufsatz von Brad. W. Guess die Kombination von Docetaxel mit platinhaltigen Zytostatika keine Erwähnung findet.

Ich nehme übrigens seit heute Celebrex und habe gleichzeitig Avodart abgesetzt. Ich plane auch unter strenger PSA- und Testosteronkontrolle Profact abzusetzen, nur wird es wohl Monate dauern bist mein Testosteron wieder ansteigt.

Ganz heiß diskutieren wir auch Thalidomid in Kombination mit Taxotere, wobei hier viel höhere Dosen (400mg/Tag) diskutiert werden als sie etwa Dr. F. E. an einige Patienten verabreicht. Die Nebenwirkungen dürften entsprechend sein. Auch das ist nicht zugelassen und es gibt ein Kostenproblem.

Jürgs Situation ist mit meiner nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Jürg hat einen niedrigen Gleason Score und eine vergleichsweise viel längere PSAVZ als ich.

WW

----------


## wernerp

Hallo Mitstreiter. Das Personal der Tagesklinik hatte diesbezügliche Ausführungen gemacht, wie: die meisten kommen nach 3 bis 6 Monaten wieder. 
Dort lernte ich auch Mitpatienten kennen, die schon mehrmals "das Vergnügen" hatten. Ein älterer Herr, ca 80 Jahr, hatte ganz schlechte Blutwerte und bekam deswegen Bluttransffusionen und wollte nicht mehr. Er hat sich aber auch wieder dem Procedere gestellt, wiel seine Lebengefährtin ein Pflegefall im Rollstuhl war.---
Ich halte diese Art von Chemo immer noch besser als das "Schweizer Modell". Es ist reputierlicher und kollidiert nicht mit der Gesetzeslage.---
Ich weiß auch überhaupt nicht, wie die Lebensverlängerung gezählt wird. Die 6 Monate der Therapie, zählen die mit und die Zeit bis zum Exitus auch?- Na dann auf ein Neues, wenn die Kasse zahlt.
Gruß
werner

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Ich weiß auch überhaupt nicht, wie die Lebensverlängerung gezählt wird. Die 6 Monate der Therapie, zählen die mit und die Zeit bis zum Exitus auch?- ...


Die Rechnung ist ganz einfach:

In der TAX327-Studie wurden 1006 Männer randomisiert. Die eine Hälfte bekam Docetaxel plus Prednison und die andere Hälfte Mitoxantron plus Prednison. Nach 16,4 Monaten, gerechnet vom Begin der der Behandlung, waren 50% der Mitoxantron-Gruppe tot. Nach 18,2 Monaten, ebenfalls gerechnet vom Begin der der Behandlung, waren 50% Docetaxel-Gruppe auch tot. 18,2 Monate - 16,4 Monate = 1,8 Monat Überlebensvorteil für die Docetaxel-Gruppe. 

Ernst nehmen muss man diese Zahlen nicht. Da waren auch solche Fälle wie *Andreas Vater* dabei.

Um diese Zahlen beurteilen zu können, wäre es wichtig zu wissen, in welchem Zustand und in welchem Alter die Teilnehmer der Studie vor Therapiebeginn waren.

WW

----------

